# Moeller xsoft > Verknüpfung der Texte.exp (XVC100)



## Anonymous (3 August 2004)

Hallo!

Beim öffnen eines Projekts ist die Verknüpfung auf die Texte.exp falsch und bringt eine Fehlermeldung. Laut Readme soll eine Verknüpfung zu "Resourcen/Globale Variablen/Texte" hergestellt werden.

Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Rene (9 August 2004)

Hallo 
Diesen Pfad gibt die Software an, wenn die sie die Texte icht finden kann.
Klicke unter "Resourcen" die "Globale Variablen" und dann "Texte(CONSTANT)" mit der rechten Maustaste an und wähle die "Eigenschaften" dort kannst du den Pfad ändern. In der Regel sind die Texte in der Projektdatei.

Viel Glück


----------



## Ralle79 (20 September 2006)

Hallo!
Projekt öffnet ohne Fehler, kann mich einloggen und starten. Aber in der Visualisierung werden nur ????? Fragezeichen anstatt den Texten angezeigt.
Eine Texte(CONSTANT) in den Resourcen gibt es nicht, so dass ich hier kein Verknüpfung ändern könnte.

Woran könnte es hängen?

Danke!


----------

